# H50 vs 5.5 Honda clone



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I picked up a 1987 524 a couple weeks ago. I started messing with it a little over the weekend and it doesn't have any spark. I disconnected the safeties, still nothing, and while i feel i could probably get it running i have a Yardman with a good 5.5 hp Honda clone with a brand new carb on it sitting in the corner. The yardman auger gear is stripped out. Put the clone on the 524 or try to get the much older engine running? Sell both engines and wait for the next harbor freight sale and put a Predator 6.5 on it? It's more of a back up machine, but it would be nice to be ready just in case.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would use the clone engine on the Honda if its possible, like you said its a backup machine and you already have the clone engine


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

stick a 5HP BRIGGS on it. and call it a day well done. never stick a clown engine on a toro, that is just plain wrong..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> I picked up a 1987 524 a couple weeks ago. I started messing with it a little over the weekend and it doesn't have any spark. I disconnected the safeties, still nothing, and while i feel i could probably get it running i have a Yardman with a good 5.5 hp Honda clone with a brand new carb on it sitting in the corner. The yardman auger gear is stripped out. Put the clone on the 524 or try to get the much older engine running? Sell both engines and wait for the next harbor freight sale and put a Predator 6.5 on it? It's more of a back up machine, but it would be nice to be ready just in case.


 did you check the points and condenser on it. also see if there is some kind of film covering it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try removing the black kill wire from the coil to eliminate a short to ground of the kill circuit. Your engine (1987) has electronic ignition, no points to mess with. Here is a link to the service manual.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Try removing the black kill wire from the coil to eliminate a short to ground of the kill circuit. Your engine (1987) has electronic ignition, no points to mess with. Here is a link to the service manual.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


 THE GRUNT MAN comes through again....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Try removing the black kill wire from the coil to eliminate a short to ground of the kill circuit. Your engine (1987) has electronic ignition, no points to mess with. Here is a link to the service manual.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


Thanks for the link, now just have to get off my arse and get after it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> stick a 5HP BRIGGS on it. and call it a day well done. never stick a clown engine on a toro, that is just plain wrong..


I know what you're saying, but if that Tecumseh gives me too much crap, she's gone and the clone will be in.


----------

